# ADBA Nationals - Results?



## bahamutt99

Other than Andy's post, I haven't heard any bragging. Does anybody have any results to share? Anything from the conformation side? How big was the show? (I'd never heard of the judge, and she didn't like what we had to offer, but I'm confident that we brought some nice dogs to the show and have to be satisfied with that.)


----------



## Rudy4747

There were about 170 dogs. Dooney didn't place in his class. We were very bummed because he got many good long looks by the judge. He was in great form and looked a second time before giving trophies. She gave a second look and we lost to a few dogs that we had never lost to before. We'll posts a few pics later. We don't have a lot because wife and I were helping with conformation.


----------



## smith family kennels

I wasnt there sunday I was only there for saturday for the weight pull its a 10 & 1/2 hour drive for us and we had to get back early to make sure the kid got to school today lol. If you saw us you should have came up and said whats up


----------



## Rudy4747

So here are couple of pictures.
The great Matthew dog he looked good this weekend.








The winning female in the Champion class, off of the Grand champion Matthew dog.








Best Puppy, Sister to the champion female.








Pull baby pull Digs winning his weight class.








Female who fought it out with Digs. Note it is not Shag carpet!








Here is Dooney showing off all the work we did in the last few weeks.








After the judge stood in front of us with third place trophy, then gave it to another dog. I reminded Dooney he was my best in show!








The judge said she liked him but it came down to our tail set being a little high.


----------



## smith family kennels

no its not shag its like a plush but its the thickest carpet I have ever seen on a track then again we tend to keep our butts in the southeast were most tracks have short carpet. Question was that new carpet cause it didnt seem to have any wear on it? I felt like I was walking on bathroom rugs lol Probably what my dog thought too and was like OH NO Bath bwahahah j/k We are going to go get different types of carpet and have mister sensitive feet walk on them. That was our first experiance with anything like that but what upset me was something totally different and didnt have anything to do with the carpet and somethign my dog didnt even have to face but the other dogs in his class did and I wasn't staying to watch it. I keep my mouth shut about things though cause its pointless to point it out it never changes anything for anyone but little things that make a big difference for everyone as the pull continues through the day and then the drama that goes along with it is what has driven alot of people I know away from weight pull and is one of the reasons besides the economy that has knocked the number of people willing to get involved out. Alot of clubs need help in there weight pull department and people no longer want to be apart of it like that anymore. hell alot of them have quit pulling all together and I did happen to notice how small a turn out saturday was and that disappointed me too. Its a shame really cause its a simple solution but as a person that hasnt been pulling with the adba for how ever many multiple years that my thoughts dont count for anything and wont get heard which is why you wont hear me bring it up and why I didnt even come out and say it here. I don't want the drama. I can't stand it so ill just shut my mouth and stay away.

I have alot of pictures of the weight pull saturday but had trouble with lighting so some of them didnt turn out so good. Ive got pictures of Digs I believe. I pretty much have a picture or two of everydog that pulled from the 35 and under and the 35 to 45 classes.

How did Sunday go? I never heard the results.


----------



## Rudy4747

Yeah the carpet came out of a friends of the club couple of years ago. But it is thick. I was running the holding area on the conformation side so i didn't see ,uch o? weight pull. but if the problem you had was something we as a club could fix please pm me.


----------



## Rudy4747

Lindsay i saw you freinds from matrix. the lady i forget her name, she is sweet, she let me pet terra. terra looked great. are you guys going to texarkana?


----------



## bahamutt99

That's Diana. And Texarkana is a possibility. Terra evidently came into heat while she was at the show so hopefully she'll be done in time. We'll see. Just gonna keep the dogs looking as good as possible until then. Never know until the last minute if we're going or not. 3 conformation shows, gonna try. Also getting Terra ready for Rally in Nov and some weight pulls.


----------



## LadyRampage

My produced Wrath took a 2nd in 4-6 month males... and Jimbo took a 1st in 5 and over males... 

Very hard to figure out the judges picks at Nationals.. Alot of the dogs that normal were pulling in the ribbons didn't even place... in fact the pup that took 2 out of 3 best puppies in KS didn't even place, which was a surprise to me because he was still looking damn nice... It was a fun weekend even if we didn't do as well as we hoped!! Lots of laughing..


----------



## Rudy4747

LadyRampage said:


> My produced Wrath took a 2nd in 4-6 month males... and Jimbo took a 1st in 5 and over males...
> 
> Very hard to figure out the judges picks at Nationals.. Alot of the dogs that normal were pulling in the ribbons didn't even place... in fact the pup that took 2 out of 3 best puppies in KS didn't even place, which was a surprise to me because he was still looking damn nice... It was a fun weekend even if we didn't do as well as we hoped!! Lots of laughing..


Yeah Thought I was just being bitter because two of the top three dogs in Dooneys class, have stood in the ring with us many times in the past few months and never placed higher than us. Well judging on the day i guess. Do you think Dooneys tail set is high? I have been crituqed by couple of judges and never been told this. But tail set is the one thing I find hard to see in the ring. Any way I had fun but I was so busy the while time, I couldn't take pics like i usually do.


----------



## LadyRampage

I think Dooney was looking damn nice... You know how it is every judge is different...don't let it worry you! 

I was actually surprised that my Jimbo placed..lol We'd been looked over with all the other dogs so I assumed he would be looked over as well..lol Ehh it happens though..lol I'm considering going to Texarkana now though..lmao


----------



## Rudy4747

Aww thanks, we will be in texarkana. I want to champion dooney out then take a little break. until our shows.


----------



## bahamutt99

Yeah, I heard the judge was a little... interesting. We've never gone to a show and taken flat-out nothing. (Well, won a treadmill in the raffle but no placements.) More often than not, our dogs get some kind of placement. They need to start announcing the judges on the ADBA's calendar so I can avoid this one in the future. LOL!


----------



## JayHawk

I keep a notebook on every judge that we have showed under. Even though the A.D.B.A. standard is a constant the judges interpretation of that standard is not. 
some judges prefer a hotter dog, some prefer black dogs, and one it seems only likes Texas dogs.
but in the end your paying your entry fee for that particular judge to evaluate your dog maybe you agree with their decision or maybe you don't either way there will always be another show and other judges that's my theory anyway


----------



## Rudy4747

JayHawk said:


> I keep a notebook on every judge that we have showed under. Even though the A.D.B.A. standard is a constant the judges interpretation of that standard is not.
> some judges prefer a hotter dog, some prefer black dogs, and one it seems only likes Texas dogs.
> but in the end your paying your entry fee for that particular judge to evaluate your dog maybe you agree with their decision or maybe you don't either way there will always be another show and other judges that's my theory anyway


To true. I will have to keep in mind that your being judged on that day, in the eyes of that judge.


----------



## LadyRampage

bahamutt99 said:


> Yeah, I heard the judge was a little... interesting. We've never gone to a show and taken flat-out nothing. (Well, won a treadmill in the raffle but no placements.) More often than not, our dogs get some kind of placement. They need to start announcing the judges on the ADBA's calendar so I can avoid this one in the future. LOL!


Yeah I'm with you..lol We rarely go to a show where the majority of the dogs we take dont place, and we took 10 dogs with 2 placing...lol I saw Casey out there in C of C with his awesome bitch (who beat me 3 out of 4 times in Cleburne last nov when I had Jewels out there with me getting the last one because he left early..lmao) and thought for sure he had the 1st...wow he didn't even get pulled out!!

I've got a few judges I just don't like showing under because I know they don't like my dogs..lol G. Hammonds is one that usually doesn't place my dogs well unless its a black dog..lmao R. Kuntz I refuse to show under due to his actions in the show ring when he's NOT judging, and now I'll keep in mind Ms. Williams who apparently doesn't like my dogs either..lol Course I'll show under Hammonds, and Williams, but I won't get my hopes up..lol Ew it happens...

Then on the other hand there are quite a few judges that I'd follow around the country..lmao


----------



## performanceknls

bahamutt99 said:


> Yeah, I heard the judge was a little... interesting. We've never gone to a show and taken flat-out nothing. (Well, won a treadmill in the raffle but no placements.) More often than not, our dogs get some kind of placement. They need to start announcing the judges on the ADBA's calendar so I can avoid this one in the future. LOL!


Bonnie is a great judge and to expect to always place is a little big headed don't you think? It is national after all and people said the same thing last year when the judge came from Italy. His picks were not the normal picks and really it depends on who your competition is that day in the ring and what the judge is looking for. Conformation is after the ADBA standard but every judge is different in what they are looking for and what faults are more important to them. If it's the AKC, UKC, or ADBA you have to remember you are paying someone for their opinion of your dog nothing more. That is why breed Ch's mean little to some ppl because it just means you have a pretty dog and says little else about character and heart. Bonnie places nice dogs and has been breeding for years and I do believe her lines she bred started BnB kennels breeding program. Many of her dogs were the foundation stock for that kennel. She knows bulldogs and why she was selected to judge nationals.

Congrats to all the winners at nationals and those who placed!


----------



## LadyRampage

performanceknls said:


> Bonnie is a great judge and to expect to always place is a little big headed don't you think? It is national after all and people said the same thing last year when the judge came from Italy. His picks were not the normal picks and really it depends on who your competition is that day in the ring and what the judge is looking for. Conformation is after the ADBA standard but every judge is different in what they are looking for and what faults are more important to them. If it's the AKC, UKC, or ADBA you have to remember you are paying someone for their opinion of your dog nothing more. That is why breed Ch's mean little to some ppl because it just means you have a pretty dog and says little else about character and heart. Bonnie places nice dogs and has been breeding for years and I do believe her lines she bred started BnB kennels breeding program. Many of her dogs were the foundation stock for that kennel. She knows bulldogs and why she was selected to judge nationals.
> 
> Congrats to all the winners at nationals and those who placed!


I actually don't think was being a little big headed, she was just making a statement. And really if you tend to take your dogs to alot of shows, and consistantly place under alot of different judges I would expect you to think you were going to place, if not why do you go to the shows? lol Heck, I expected to do better than we did, but I KNOW I'm inclined to think ALL of my dogs are the best in the ring whether they place or not..lol That is the point, isn't it? Otherwise why would you be out there?

Nothing against Bonnie Williams at all, as you stated every judge is different even if the standard is set, as much as we don't like it personal preference DOES play a role in judging. I thought Bonnie Williams was a really nice lady, and she's been in the dogs a very, very long time and was a good choice for a nationals judge. Nationals was a blast, and win or lose I think everyone there had a great time. I


----------



## LadyRampage

and dang it... I just saw where you (bahamutt99) won the treadmill... the hubbie had a ton of tickets trying to win that and got like 2 tshirts and some other little things instead..lmao


----------



## bahamutt99

Yeah, what LR said. Lisa, when you know you're bringing nice dogs and the judge really doesn't even look at what you've got, it can be a bit off-putting. As far as avoiding her in the future, so? If you think the top dogs don't do a degree of judge-chasing, you're fooling yourself.  Oh BTW, which dog was it that Casey had? It was probably Ani, the red bitch with the black mask? There were 4 siblings at that show I think. My Terra was in 3-5 females, and Kiddo, Ani and Osiris were all in the CH class. I've been scouring peoples' photo albums of the show on Facebook, and I haven't found us yet, dangit. LOL!

Oh, and that dang treadmill. I went through hell coercing my treadmill down from St. Louis and we win this one like 2 weeks after. LOL!


----------



## Rudy4747

I got to spend time with Bonny she was very nice and good judge in the way she did things. But to come to a nationals not thinking you are going to do well is much worse than thinking your going to win. It was hard because to me there was a lack of consistency in the picks. But sure enough when I asked her she had everything written down showing why she made the picks she did. Oh and my wife was the girly selling all those raffle tickets. She thought she was just sales women of the year. She really enjoyed her first show.


----------



## LadyRampage

You said it Rudy! Lack of consistancy in her picks... 

Not sure which one Casey had, I just know when he has a bitch in there the competition goes WAYYYY up..lol Its the girl that always jumps up on him when he trys to walk her out..lmao 

Well if you don't need that treadmill I could always use it..lmao


----------



## bahamutt99

Hmm. Well, as far as I know he's only got the two females. One has pups that are like 3 months old, so I can't imagine she's in any shape for the competition. The other would have to be miss Animatrix, who is definitely a springy little beast. LOL!


----------



## performanceknls

LadyRampage said:


> Yeah I'm with you..lol We rarely go to a show where the majority of the dogs we take dont place, and we took 10 dogs with 2 placing...lol I saw Casey out there in C of C with his awesome bitch (who beat me 3 out of 4 times in Cleburne last nov when I had Jewels out there with me getting the last one because he left early..lmao) and thought for sure he had the 1st...wow he didn't even get pulled out!!
> 
> I've got a few judges I just don't like showing under because I know they don't like my dogs..lol G. Hammonds is one that usually doesn't place my dogs well unless its a black dog..lmao R. Kuntz I refuse to show under due to his actions in the show ring when he's NOT judging, and now I'll keep in mind Ms. Williams who apparently doesn't like my dogs either..lol Course I'll show under Hammonds, and Williams, but I won't get my hopes up..lol Ew it happens...
> 
> Then on the other hand there are quite a few judges that I'd follow around the country..lmao


They way you said it Lindsay was not put as well as LR post right before yours. It just sounded very conceded and did not look well. Sportsman ship goes a long way and after nationals so ppl made them selves look like fools and I am not talking about you. LR's post is very humble and honest and one reason I just love her kennel and what she does with the dogs.

Anyway..... Yeah I know ppl chase judges to put odds in their favor and I have been guilty of that too. If I could follow two judged around who always put me on top multiple times I would! lol I also have a few I will never show under again because the politics in what they put up was so obvious. You like to stack your odds in the ring and really I would I could travel more but can't right now, at least not for ADBA.


----------



## apbtproud

Well I can't wait for next year, thank god it will NOT be the same weekend as UKC and it will be in my neck of the woods.. I can't wait!!


----------



## LadyRampage

Thanks Lisa I really appreciate it!

I can't wait til Nationals next year either!! 2 years in a row close enough for me to go!!!


----------



## bahamutt99

performanceknls said:


> They way you said it Lindsay was not put as well as LR post right before yours. It just sounded very conceded and did not look well.


If my post sounded conceded, then what you just said sounded conceited. If I need a lesson in humility or expressing myself adequately in print, let it be from someone with experience in that area, please.



> Sportsman ship goes a long way


Hey hey hey! I got mad losin' skills. Recognize. :hammer:

LR, Jennet, where are Natls going to be next year? There are beans itching to be spilled here!


----------



## LadyRampage

Welll if its what I heard it is suppose to be in Cleburne, TX.... SOOOOO hoping that its true!!!


----------



## Rudy4747

LadyRampage said:


> Welll if its what I heard it is suppose to be in Cleburne, TX.... SOOOOO hoping that its true!!!


That what Tom from the hosting club said. I am so going to be there.


----------

